# Might be hopping back into it again



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 27, 2017)

Since I have to go to an airport and pick up my brother, Im thinking of stopping by a local micro center (which the closest to me is nearly 2 hours away in Chicago!) and picking up a new i5 8600k and accompanying motherboard. Id love to get an i7 for the 12 threads but that is out of my budget currently.

If I do, Ill dedicate my rig to crunching in the hours it's not being used. It's been a few years (maybe around 5!) since I have done this and I feel it's time to start it back up again.

Takin all monetary donations! 

Edit: Where I last left off.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2017)

Any new cpu should go quite well for crunching- Ryzen 1600/1600X in Linux is the current sweet spot for a high output/value setup 



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Takin all monetary donations!


Line forms to the left- make sure you have all of the proper paperwork filled out


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 27, 2017)

My guess would be because of the high core counts on ryzen paired with the lack of background processes from Linux for more dedicated CPU crunching time.

Ive been standing in that line. Waiting on them to fill the printer with paper.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2017)

You could consider Ryzen...
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/1600x-part-out-going-threadripper.239910/post-3772484


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2017)

I think im a Ryzcist  ,  I know it's a good CPU ,based on feedback from people I trust. However, for some reason ,I can't bring myself to purchase one.

Yup, im a Ryzcist
I hope my children will be able to get out from under the yoke of Ryzcism.

Srsly, i do wanna try one, but the i5 is calling me too...& the AMD choice would be the way to go for me, as im REALLY cheap, and AMD tend to generally be lower priced than Intel. I too live in a driveable distance from a MicroCenter


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 27, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You could consider Ryzen...
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/1600x-part-out-going-threadripper.239910/post-3772484


Right now I can get an AMD 1700X for 239.99 for 8 core 16 thread at Microcenter. However, the 8600k seems to outperform by a decent amount despite its lack of cores/threads compared to that of the 1700x making it the better deal. 

You have to remember that while yes I will be crunching on it, it will mostly be used for gaming.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You have to remember that while yes I will be crunching on it, it will mostly be used for gaming.



Intel's better for gaming.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 27, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Intel's better for gaming.


Indeed. And that is my main focus. Ill be crunching at 100% CPU usage while not using the computer (ie sleep, work, just being busy in general) though.

Six core CPU 



http://imgur.com/a/kRcUx


----------

